# dar / mandar un abrazo



## planetalingua

Cuál es el mejor término para traducir al francés la palabra abrazo? :
accolade???  étreinte???
Cuál de los dos tiene mayor connotación afectiva???


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

L'accolade se las dan los hombres políticos.

*L'étreinte *los que se abrazan con *sentimiento*. 

Pero si es para ponerlo como despedida de una carta, no vale ni uno ni otro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Me aventuro a decir, para la despedida de una carta : je t'embrasse.


----------



## Pinairun

yserien said:


> Me aventuro a decir, para la despedida de una carta : je t'embrasse.


Recuerdo que mi profe de francés nos decía que: cuidado con "embrasser qqn" cuando nos despidiéramos, porque tenía un matiz que podía llevar a confusión o a ser malinterpretados.

Tu post me ha hecho recordar aquella advertencia y he encontrado esto en el CNRTL:
*S'embrasser*
_Emploi pronom. réciproque._ Se donner, échanger un/des baisers. _Époux qui s'embrassent tendrement, couple qui s'embrasse éperdument._ _Sur l'écran, deux amoureux s'embrassaient à pleine bouche._

Quizá éste fuera el matiz a que se refería.
Saludos


----------



## Nanon

Ces embrassades et ces étreintes me rappellent quelque chose...

Pinairun, tu profe tiene razón, hasta cierto punto. Pero a falta de palabra específica para despedirse con un abrazo, puedes escribir "je t'embrasse" en la mayoría de los casos (es decir, si un hombre se lo escribe a otro hombre, esto puede implicar que son pareja ).

Sobre la falta de palabras para designar abrazos y la consiguiente falta de abrazos en la sociedad francesa , v. aquí (en inglés).

A mí me gusta despedirme con "je t'embrasse", e inclusive "je t'embrasse très fort" (siendo mujer, tengo menos limitaciones para ello) para incluir tanto el sentido etimológico como el del CNRTL, es decir, abrazos y besos...


----------



## yserien

El sentido genérico del verbo embrasser es este  prendre entre ses bras en serrant contre soi.(Nada de más casto)
Mas abajo CNRTL dice : _Œuvres complètes,_ t. 5, Confess., 1895, p. 155). 
*Rem. 1.* Cette étreinte s'accompagne souvent d'un baiser (_cf. _citation de Verlaine), d'où l'emploi extensif _(infra),_ rendu d'autant plus nécessaire que le verbe _baiser_ évoluait vulgairement. *2.* Il n'est pas toujours aisé, lorsque le cont. n'apporte pas la précision, de discerner si l'étreinte s'accompagne ou non d'un baiser.
Más : [Formules épistolaires] _Votre fille qui vous embrasse; je t'embrasse cordialement, tendrement; je t'embrasse en cœur et en esprit; je t'embrasse comme je t'aime; en attendant, je t'embrasse mille fois sur tes lèvres adorées; je n'ai plus que la place de vous embrasser._ _Je vous embrasse et vous serre contre un cœur qui vous est dévoué_ (Balzac, _Corresp.,_ 1838, p. 367). 
Pienso que el abrazo es independiente del beso, no imprescindible.


----------



## Nanon

Tienes razón, el beso no es imprescindible, pero en Francia ¡es sumamente frecuente!
En cuanto a "je t'embrasse mille fois sur tes lèvres adorées", obviamente aquí hay mil besos (y probablemente un abrazo prolongado).


----------



## planetalingua

Muchas gracias a todos!!!
Tendré en cuenta todas sus respuestas. Es que me parece que en francés este tema de la expresión de la afectividad es bastante espinoso. Yo por lo menos no entiendo nada. 
Est-ce alors la langue de l'amour???
Pero creo que gracias a sus repuestas ya tengo ciertas certezas. Seguiremos hablando al respecto... miles de gracias...
Et... je vous embrasse!!!


----------



## AL-Madrid

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Me quedan dudas sobre la diferencia en español entre beso y abrazo... Cuando alguien que no conocemos mucho termina un mensaje con "un abrazo fuerte", ¿eso significa que es cariñoso, tal y como podria ser un beso?

Gracias!


----------



## lalu74

AL-Madrid said:


> Me quedan dudas sobre la diferencia en español entre beso y abrazo... Cuando alguien que no conocemos mucho termina un mensaje con "un abrazo fuerte", ¿eso significa que es cariñoso, tal y como podria ser un beso?
> 
> Gracias!



Hola! cuando alguien dice "un abrazo" o "un beso" no necesariamente tiene un significado de amor. Esta persona te aprecia bastante. Es muy común decir al despedirse "un abrazo" (por teléfono o escrito). Puede ser entre amigos, y si un hombre se lo dice a otro hombre no necesariamente quiere decir que son pareja!


----------



## AL-Madrid

Vale, muchas gracias!


----------



## ainacharneguita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Llevo un rato intentando encontrar la mejor palabra para designar "abrazo" en francés y todavía no he conseguido encontrar la mejor solución.
En mi caso, lo que quiero decir es: "ellos se despidieron y se dieron un abrazo, muy largo".
He intentado lo siguiente: ils se font ses adieux et ils s'embrassent, à long"

¿sería correcto?


----------



## galizano

Para mí, tienes tres opciones según el grado de intimidad qe tienen ambas personas..
Ils se serrèrent longuement dans les bras.
Ils se donnèrent une longue accolade.
Ils s'étreignirent longuement.  

Tienes un hilo acerca de "abrazo". http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/abrazo


----------



## jprr

Ils s'enlacèrent longuement ( verbe s'enlacer)
ils s'étreignirent longuement (verbe s'étreindre)

s'embrasser => seguro que se dieron un beso


----------



## Yllanos

ils se *firent leurs *adieux (passé)
saludos


----------



## ainacharneguita

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## dj_Tom

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola!

Me ha surgido una duda con este tema, ¿*JE T'EMBRASSE*  sólo se dice en cartas, por escrito?
Si es así, ¿cómo lo diríamos oralmente?

Por ejemplo, entre 2 personas que no se conocen mucho pero han trabajado  juntos y entonces se mandan *UN FUERTE ABRAZO* entre sí. ¿Une FORTE ACCOLADE? ¿Une ACCOLADE AFFECTUEUSE? No me veo  diciendose "BISES", y menos "BISOUS".

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Asocio _accolade _a situaciones solemnes, no amigables.

Por otra parte en francés (de Francia) si no conoces mucho a una persona confórmate con un:
- amitiés / amicalement / un (très) cordial salut...
y no intentes traducir la efusión española.

Espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## dj_Tom

Está claro que estamos hechos de pasta diferente y aunque seamos menos besucones también somos más efusivos y cálidos.

Pero, supongamos que están hablando por teléfono, o que se mandan un mensaje por vídeo ¿se dirían "amitiés / amicalement / un (très) cordial salut"? Me suena tan asquerosamente formal (y tan "por escrito")... no sé.

Por ejemplo (oralmente): "Me ha encantado hablar contigo, hasta otra. *¡Un fuerte abrazo Paco!* ¡Recuerdos a la familia!"
Ahi no veo que quepa un *"Amicalement Paco!"* (o François... ¡jejeje!)


----------



## Paquita

Si se trata de amigos, yo como mujer, les diré "bisous" o "je t'embrasse" 

No se me ocurriría decir "amitiés" o "amicalement"  a gente menos próxima a la que en cambio  lo escribiría.

Terminaría la llamada con una despedida sencilla: encore merci et bonne journée / à bientôt, on se tient au courant / rappelle-moi dès que tu as davantage d'information. À plus, ciao/ bon courage pour la fin de la journée/ bonne semaine à vous .... y según el caso: et un bonjour à la famille/mon meilleur souvenir à votre épouse/ une grosse bise aux enfants/ embrassez votre maman de ma part/mes amitiés à Paco (un collègue, ou un parent)...

Espera otras propuestas, es tan subjetivo, y tan distinto según quién lo dice y a quién.


----------



## dj_Tom

Y tan subjetivo, pero ahora ya me ha quedado claro. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## monica187

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, me gustaría saber cómo traducir en francés esta expresión, cuando por ejemplo escribes una carta, y le dices al destinatario que le mande un abrazo de tu parte a un amigo común:
Un saludo, y un abrazo a Stan de mi parte = "... merci d’embrasser à Stan très affectueusement de mon côté"
¿Sería posible decirlo así?
Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Mederic

monica187 said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> Hola, me gustaría saber cómo traducir en francés esta expresión, cuando por ejemplo escribes una carta, y le dices al destinatario que le mande un abrazo de tu parte a un amigo común:
> Un saludo, y un abrazo a Stan de mi parte = "... merci d’embrasser à Stan très affectueusement de mon côté"
> ¿Sería posible decirlo así?
> Muchas gracias de antemano!


Hola,
_embrasser _es transitivo.
Sería : "embrasse Stan de ma *part*"


----------



## monica187

Ah ok!  
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Monica187:

Espero que sepas que en francés "embrasser" es besar y no abrazar. Te lo digo por si no quieres mandarle besos a este amigo común.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## monica187

Hola Gévy,
La verdad que esa palabra siempre me ha creado confusión, porque si ves la traducción, en esta misma web, verás que buscar besar y abrazar te traduce lo mismo, por eso siempre he tenido la duda, pero pensé que tal vez dependiendo del contexto fuese algo diferente... Si utilizo la frase que me ha dicho Mederic, ¿se entiende que beso o que abrazo? es un poco lioso.... 
Muchas gracias gévi


----------



## Mederic

monica187 said:


> Hola Gévy,
> La verdad que esa palabra siempre me ha creado confusión, porque si ves la traducción, en esta misma web, verás que buscar besar y abrazar te traduce lo mismo, por eso siempre he tenido la duda, pero pensé que tal vez dependiendo del contexto fuese algo diferente... Si utilizo la frase que me ha dicho Mederic, ¿se entiende que beso o que abrazo? es un poco lioso....
> Muchas gracias gévi


Mi opinión es que si puedes decir "un abrazo" en una carta, puedes decir "embrasser" para lo mismo. Realmente el abrazo es "une accolade" en français, pero 1) no se usa en una carta, 2) los franceses no tienen tanto la costumbre de darse "l'accolade" como los españoles y en cambio se "besan" más frecuentemente (entre amigos íntimos y familiares). Para quedar más "frío" puedes conformarte con "salue XXX de ma part".

"Saludos"


----------



## monica187

vale vale.... creo que ahora he cogido mejor la idea Mederic
merci beaucoup!!
À la prochaine!


----------



## Davidbahg

Mederic said:


> Mi opinión es que si puedes decir "un abrazo" en una carta, puedes decir "embrasser" para lo mismo. Realmente el abrazo es "une accolade" en français, pero 1) no se usa en una carta, 2) los franceses no tienen tanto la costumbre de darse "l'accolade" como los españoles y en cambio se "besan" más frecuentemente (entre amigos íntimos y familiares). Para quedar más "frío" puedes conformarte con "salue XXX de ma part".
> 
> "Saludos"



Hola, me interesó el hilo porque creo que este espinoso tema no pierde vigencia...Yo creía que ya estaba entendiendo, y que no era apropiado usar _Je t'embrasse_ en una carta para despedirse de un amigo, pero resulta que estoy leyendo la carta de Camus a su maestro después que el primero recibió el Nobel, y se despide: "_Je vous embrasse de toutes mes forces." _y el maestro le responde una carta que termina: "_Madame Germain et moi vous embrassons tous quatre bien fort"_.   Así que sigo perdido...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Si lees bien el hilo verás que no se dice que sea inapropiado. Se dice que hay que utilizarlo con prudencia (con desconocidos), nada más. Lo que quizá te lleva a esta confsión es el post 27 pero está hablando de _donner une accolade_, no de _embrasser_.

Puede utilizar _Je t'embrasse_ sin problema, solo que recuerdes que en francés suele significar
- Te doy un/unos besos(s).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Davidbahg

Muchas gracias!


----------



## liamvip

Después de leer todos los comentarios de este foro, creo que todavía no se ha aclarado una cosa:
En el caso de despedirnos de alguien cercano (oralmente), tratándose de una mujer, puede decir _Bisous_ o también _Je t'embrasse_. Bien, ¿y siendo un hombre y queriéndonos despedirnos de un hombre? ¿Qué alternativa existe? Como digo, hablo de situaciones orales, no por escrito.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------

